# I Think I Found My Trailer....



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

O.K., I think I may have found the trailer...here is the quote I just got, the only thing I really wanted was Havana Interior but for this price I can do the Russett (I haven't seen it in person so I may love it too). If anyone has a 30 BQH, I would love your feedback on it. We have three little girls which is why we like the quad bunks. Here's the quote, please send me your thoughts, good deal or not??

Melissa Cutler,

Thank you for your interest in the Outback.
The Russet is the only interior color I have right now. It is a 2008, 
which means you could take advantage of the $750 down payment 
assistance. This program is good until If you bought the one I have in 
stock the price would be $15,780, that includes the $750 down payment 
assistance. These are the options:

Comfort Pack
Leuvored Safety Glass Windows
Designer Pack
LCD Campsite Theater
4 Stabilizer Jacks
6 Gallon Gas/Electric Water Heater w/ DSI
Oven
Security Lights
Tub Surround
Outside Camp Kitchen
14" Spare Tire Kit
Carbon Monoxide Detector
Russet Interior color

2008 Keystone Outback 30 BHQ

Melissa


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

dmnmcutler said:


> O.K., I think I may have found the trailer...here is the quote I just got, the only thing I really wanted was Havana Interior but for this price I can do the Russett (I haven't seen it in person so I may love it too). If anyone has a 30 BQH, I would love your feedback on it. We have three little girls which is why we like the quad bunks. Here's the quote, please send me your thoughts, good deal or not??
> 
> Melissa Cutler,
> 
> ...


Oh, I forgot shipping to me which will include a walk through and a trailer washing is $3640 which makes the total $19420.00...sounds good, is it? I have looked at so many trailers and have gotten so many quotes that I am now getting confused, lol! Thanks.


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

dmnmcutler said:


> O.K., I think I may have found the trailer...here is the quote I just got, the only thing I really wanted was Havana Interior but for this price I can do the Russett (I haven't seen it in person so I may love it too). If anyone has a 30 BQH, I would love your feedback on it. We have three little girls which is why we like the quad bunks. Here's the quote, please send me your thoughts, good deal or not??
> 
> Melissa Cutler,
> 
> ...


Oh, I forgot shipping to me which will include a walk through and a trailer washing is $3640 which makes the total $19420.00...sounds good, is it? I have looked at so many trailers and have gotten so many quotes that I am now getting confused, lol! Thanks.
[/quote]

How far are you having it delivered The delivery sounds high but the price sounds good. We were getting quotes of $1.45/mile one way charge only.

Erin


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

WYOCAMPER said:


> O.K., I think I may have found the trailer...here is the quote I just got, the only thing I really wanted was Havana Interior but for this price I can do the Russett (I haven't seen it in person so I may love it too). If anyone has a 30 BQH, I would love your feedback on it. We have three little girls which is why we like the quad bunks. Here's the quote, please send me your thoughts, good deal or not??
> 
> Melissa Cutler,
> 
> ...


Oh, I forgot shipping to me which will include a walk through and a trailer washing is $3640 which makes the total $19420.00...sounds good, is it? I have looked at so many trailers and have gotten so many quotes that I am now getting confused, lol! Thanks.
[/quote]

How far are you having it delivered The delivery sounds high but the price sounds good. We were getting quotes of $1.45/mile one way charge only.

Erin
[/quote]
Wow, $1.45 is good, the lowest I have been quoted is $1.50 with the average being $1.55. It's coming from IN to CA. I haven't checked the miles yet to see what it works out to be. We may even drive and pick it up if we can get it worked out. What do think about everything else?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I would say you're getting a pretty darn good deal considering Holman's price was $21,951.00 and that doesn't include shipping to California.

Hurry and close the deal before they change their mind!


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

skippershe said:


> I would say you're getting a pretty darn good deal considering Holman's price was $21,951.00 and that doesn't include shipping to California.
> 
> Hurry and close the deal before they change their mind!


Gotta show hubby when he gets home and then I think we are going to do it!! Thanks.

Melissa


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

That looks like a pretty good price.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't know about the price, but our 29rls is the russet, and it's kind of a geometric pattern of rust, brown , beige, and a little bit of white. DH thought it looked "aboriginal" and we actually named the TT " The Abi-one" for the aboriginal one!







We looked at the 29rls in all 3 patterns available, and the russet was our favorite. DH liked the aboriginal theme, but I think it goes best color wise with the "wood" flooring, and the white cabinetry, and is great for camping colors, because it "hides" the dirt. 
Anyway hope you love it!!
Ember


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Great price! In fact it looks a little low to me.... Might want to make sure there are no hidden surprises.

Congrats on finding a great trailer!!!


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

Fanatical1 said:


> Great price! In fact it looks a little low to me.... Might want to make sure there are no hidden surprises.
> 
> Congrats on finding a great trailer!!!


Thanks, I am thinking a bit low too, but he came down about 6k from his online sale price. My goal is 20k out the door! Now we just have to close the deal....thanks.

Melissa


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

....someones getting an Outback!!


----------



## Signguy (May 5, 2008)

I priced one a couple weeks back and that is a DEAL !


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

Looks like we can't get the $750.00 off because we aren't financing it, yuk!! I think it's still a pretty good deal though. For those of you who have priced them what pricing have you all come across?

Melissa


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Still sounds like a good deal to me!


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

dmnmcutler said:


> Looks like we can't get the $750.00 off because we aren't financing it, yuk!! I think it's still a pretty good deal though. For those of you who have priced them what pricing have you all come across?
> 
> Melissa


We were looking at new and you might want to see if you can finance and then pay off immediately. IF there are no fees and no prepayment penalty, it might be worth the $750 to do the paperwork?

Erin


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

I was able to get the dealer to split the $750 with me. We won't have our funds for a couple of weeks and the deal expires May 31st so this works for us. We have to put down 10% to hold it and the dealer will hold it for us for one month while we gather our money! Now we have to sit down and make sure this is what we really want and then go for it! Yea, I can't believe I may be getting an "08" 30 BHQS Outback for $16k!! This is good, right??

Melissa


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

dmnmcutler said:


> This is good, right??
> 
> Melissa


YES!!!!!


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

Awesome!! Because we are newbies, it's hard to know what is good and what isn't. This sounds great to me considering the same trailer here in CA is $33K. I am sure we could have gotten them down but I know not to $16K. What bewilders me is how is this huge price difference even possible? Makes me sick to think other's here in CA paid $33k for the same trailer...

Melissa


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

dmnmcutler said:


> Awesome!! Because we are newbies, it's hard to know what is good and what isn't. This sounds great to me considering the same trailer here in CA is $33K. I am sure we could have gotten them down but I know not to $16K. What bewilders me is how is this huge price difference even possible? Makes me sick to think other's here in CA paid $33k for the same trailer...
> 
> Melissa


That 33K is a "suggested retail" price dreamed up by that dealership. The only one's that paid that are the people that have no clue what they are walking into.

The manufacturers have the same amount of money in every unit, and the stealerships set there own prices. That's why the wholesalers can sell them for what they do......they make a lower profit margin, but make up for it in volume.

Our current unit retailed at over $38K, but you can buy it at a wholesaler for $24K...........









Steve


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

*SUPER Deal !!!!! *Go for it Melissa!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

WYOCAMPER said:


> Looks like we can't get the $750.00 off because we aren't financing it, yuk!! I think it's still a pretty good deal though. For those of you who have priced them what pricing have you all come across?
> 
> Melissa


We were looking at new and you might want to see if you can finance and then pay off immediately. IF there are no fees and no prepayment penalty, it might be worth the $750 to do the paperwork?

Erin
[/quote]

Did this with my new Suburban. GM was offering $4500 or 0% finance. I knew I was going to pay it off in two years, so I took their $4500...then closed their 9% loan with a check from my Credit Union (at 4%). Gotta love it when you can work the system.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I get to see what dealers pay for trailers.. Yes there still is profit seliing it at 16k versus 33k in Cali.. Not much profit for the dealer, but believe it or not there is still profit there. I cant say no more than that.....

Instead of making a 3 or 4 payments on the dealers personal BMW you are only paying his grocery bill for the week.. lol

If you were quoted 1.45 for shipping jump all over that also... Shipping is going up daily right now.. Next week that shipping price will be around 1.60 or more..

Carey


----------



## weekendwally (May 16, 2008)

I was quoted $1.75/mile this morning for shipping from Ohio to Washington state, where I would pick it up and drive it across the border to Kelowna, BC. Did you have to negotiate the delivery rate to get it down? It is the main reason I haven't pulled the trigger on this one from Holman RV. I guess I will call them back and see if we can get around the $1.50/mile cost. Will they ship with any company? Could I locate my own company and save any money? I would be willing to go to a larger city for pickup, Spokane or Seattle?

Thanks
Trevor



Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I get to see what dealers pay for trailers.. Yes there still is profit seliing it at 16k versus 33k in Cali.. Not much profit for the dealer, but believe it or not there is still profit there. I cant say no more than that.....
> 
> Instead of making a 3 or 4 payments on the dealers personal BMW you are only paying his grocery bill for the week.. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

dmnmcutler said:


> Yea, I can't believe I may be getting an "08" 30 BHQS Outback for $16k!! This is good, right??


After just picking mine up yesterday... I should've held out!









As Howie would say... you've made yourself a GREAT DEAL!

GO FOR IT!


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

I didn't negotiate shipping with this particular dealer who is in Indiana. I am in Ca and when I got a quote from a dealer in PA it was $4100.00 which is $1.60. We are working on the deal still, haven't sealed it yet, but hope to this next week. Good Luck.

Melissa


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

Rob_G said:


> Yea, I can't believe I may be getting an "08" 30 BHQS Outback for $16k!! This is good, right??


After just picking mine up yesterday... I should've held out!









As Howie would say... you've made yourself a GREAT DEAL!

GO FOR IT!








[/quote]
Do you want to share what you paid for yours? I have been bargaining with several dealers for a few months now and was pretty blown away with the price we were offered. We orginally wanted the 30 BHDS but realized it is a bit too heavy for us to tow so we started looking in the 30 BHQS. We were going to go with the LE because I had one down to $15k plus shipping but when I got the quote back from the IN dealer we were sold. Now, we just have to get our stuff together so we can buy it! I look forward to hearing about how you like yours. We have three girls and are hoping they will enjoy the quad bunks. Any feature's you just love or don't love about it thus far?

Melissa


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

dmnmcutler said:


> Do you want to share what you paid for yours? I have been bargaining with several dealers for a few months now and was pretty blown away with the price we were offered. We orginally wanted the 30 BHDS but realized it is a bit too heavy for us to tow so we started looking in the 30 BHQS. We were going to go with the LE because I had one down to $15k plus shipping but when I got the quote back from the IN dealer we were sold. Now, we just have to get our stuff together so we can buy it! I look forward to hearing about how you like yours. We have three girls and are hoping they will enjoy the quad bunks. Any feature's you just love or don't love about it thus far?
> 
> Melissa


Well, knowing how good of a deal you are working on it's a bit embarrassing ... but... I still got a decent deal. I got mine for $17.2K. I said for that price, they're going to throw in 3 MaxxAir covers and installation costs too. They said no prob. For what you're paying, now I know why they said no prob!









If there's anything I don't love it's that the slide doesn't go out as far as my previous Zeppelin did. But... in hindsight, that's a good thing. It was my slide that eventually destroyed my Zep, which in turn put me in the Outback.

I also don't care for how the water hookup's are at the front of the TT, while the water heater and dump tank is at the rear. The DW is picking up some longer fresh water hoses for me as I type this to make up for the diff in length.

WE LOVE THE STORAGE! It's crazy! We've just finished getting everything that was in our old one back in the new one. We don't know what to do with all of the space! Truly amazing.

Also got the first mod done... replaced the 15" LCD with a 22". If I'm going to be watching the race on Sunday's, I want to be able to see the thing!







The 15" will go in the queen bed sleeping area for me and the DW. I just need to renforce the wall first before mounting the wall bracket. Prob won't finish that before next weekend but it will be done.

Once we get it out for our shakedown, I'll be able to give you more details.


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

Rob,
I think $17k is great! If I weren't paying so much for shipping I would be all over that! Since we are splitting the $750.00 incentive now, my price is $16230 so not really too much lower than yours. On top of that I still have to pay the $3600.00 for shipping or drive and pick it up and with three little one's we are planning on having it shipped, lol! The slide was something I notcied too but I can live with that. Is there really a lot of storage? I noticed there are no Over Head cabinets over the couch or dinette and no drawers under the dinette benches. I am excited if you feel there's a lot, that's a great thing to hear. Please do share picture's of the tv mod, would love to see where you put it in the master bedroom. Thanks.

Melissa


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

About those cabinets, my wife was worried about the same thing as we were looking at the Cougar X-lite as well which had the cabinets in the top of the slide. Where they made up for it was the cabinet's in the Entertainment Center. They're deeper and taller than what overhead cabinets in the slide could ever be! Also... that pantry outside the bathroom is huge, as well as the drawer beneath it. CRAZY HUGE!

As for the dinette storage, although the drawers are nice in some models, they don't utilize all the space. You can still lift the cushions though... the space is still avail for storage! You just have to lift the seats!









If you need a detailed pics of anything, let me know and I can get some up for you tomorrow.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

weekendwally said:


> I get to see what dealers pay for trailers.. Yes there still is profit seliing it at 16k versus 33k in Cali.. Not much profit for the dealer, but believe it or not there is still profit there. I cant say no more than that.....
> 
> Instead of making a 3 or 4 payments on the dealers personal BMW you are only paying his grocery bill for the week.. lol
> 
> ...


[/quote]

They may have contractors under contract to haul for them.. They may just be calling variuos rv hauling companies also.. Might ask them who hauls for them.. Prolly just a couple retired guys I bet..

I can haul anything I want, but have to give the comany 15% for the use of authority and insurance.. We are totally liscenced to run it right to your house there in BC. But it might be easier for you to haul it accross the border as your a private individual, versus a dealer.

Try calling my boss Joe on monday and see what he'd want. Star Fleet is my company. Number is 574-296-6828.. Sorry I dont have there 800 number handy.

I could get a short haul down there and pick it up.. I think the rate might be a lil better, but I dont know.

I am getting 1.48 a mile to the truck on this one, but that is for going into canada. Its also a 40 footer.

I think a 30 footer up that way would be about 1.35 or so to my truck.. So add there 15% would be like 1.60 or close. Tell him Carey Kuhn told you to call him for a rate quote. Tell him I said to treat ya right. Dont know if it that would help or not.. lol

Try that 1st and see what happens.. 1.75 for a bumper pull sounds pretty high even with these fuel prices.

Carey

ps.. my last name is pronounced Qu-hn.. Everyone screws it up, lol everyone says ****..


----------

